# Fullsail, LA Film, Vancouver Film School



## ncroson (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey all, new to the board and I thought I would finally post after reading a lot the last few days. 

I am currently thinking of the 3 schools listed in my subject, though I am currently leaning more towards VFS and LAF rather than Fullsail but who knows, that may change in the end.

I wanted to see though why Fullsail was listed as a "non-degree" school when they claim you earn either an associates, bachelor, or masters in science.....

I'm looking for a place to truly teach me what I need to know in order to do/understand what I am doing for the things I want to make/pursue in the future.

I want to be able to produce/direct/edit/etc my own work.  I have already written some stuff and talked to some people in Hollywood about it and they loved it (just need to find an agent which has turned out to be incredibly difficult, surprisingly) and wanted me to get an agent so they could have further discussions with me.  

Anyhow, I figured it would be rather handy, and a step in the door to the industry perhaps, to go to film school and "jump start" my knowledge rather than spending the next few years learning it by trial and error.  

Independent film making would be more my style for *most* of what I want to do, at least for now so I'm not looking to come out of film school with a high paying job at a major motion picture studio, though I wouldn't turn it down if something was offered.  My ultimate goal is to produce and finance most of what I do and produce/finance projects for other people, while still (if possible) make money without selling out my personal creativity and independence.  

Which place, of the 3 in the subject line - LA Film, Vancouver Film School, and Fullsail - do you think would provide me with the best overall knowledge for starting out (unless it's a HUGE thing in the industry I myself and not to concerned with having the "degree" to show-off or anything, I just want the knowledge).

I appreciate your time and thoughts


----------

